# How does Mann Lake do it?



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I also appreciate Mann Lake's equipment. They are my sole source except for the rare item they do not carry. Whether or not their quality is affected by the fact that they are employee owned I am not sure, but I appreciate that facet as well.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lauri said:


> The only thing thay do that drives me crazy is they have these great sales.


If I recall correctly they have a sale on extractors around Christmas every year. They won't confirm that they'll do it again this year. I'm nervously waiting...
I second your opinion on the improved quality of their budget boxes.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

No complaints here very good to work with and if you have a problem they fix it ASAP and free shipping to boot.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm very happy with Mann Lake.
I have a love hate relationship with the Bee-Blast e-mails.
Ex. I really hope they have boxes on sale again just please not before Christmas!


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I too order most of my stuff from Mann Lake. But not boxes anymore. I started using Shastina Millworks out of Oregon this year at $7.50 per box. Very happy with quality and delivered in 2 days. 
Every thing else comes from Mann Lake.

Mike


----------



## redhat (Sep 11, 2011)

cg3 said:


> If I recall correctly they have a sale on extractors around Christmas every year. They won't confirm that they'll do it again this year. I'm nervously waiting...
> I second your opinion on the improved quality of their budget boxes.


cg3, am looking for a 2 or 4 frame extractor any pointers u can give me?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

@redhat- I'm not really the person to ask. My first year, with 3 hives, I used a plastic 2 frame extractor. It worked OK but by year 2, with 8 hives, I rented our bee club extractor, a 3 frame beater. It was better, but not great. This year, with 18 hives, I borrowed a Mann Lake 4 frame extractor and loved it. Still, it's a long, slow, sweaty process. I'd love to go motorized but it's not in the budget right now.
My point would be that you're always going to want the next step up, get the best you can afford. Alternately, rent or borrow.


----------



## redhat (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks cg3, I like your answer. BTW it seems ur hives are growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

I love ordering from Mann Lake but will not order any more boxes unless they conform the size to match those available from Dadant and most other suppliers.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I order alot from Mann Lake, but can't understand why the plastic bears in the bulk don't come under free shipping when boxes, frames, foundation, ect does, and they are alot heavier??


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Last time I knew, any order over $100.00 was shipped free from Mann Lake.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeTax said:


> I love ordering from Mann Lake but will not order any more boxes unless they conform the size to match those available from Dadant and most other suppliers.


They use 7/8" wood in their boxes.


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

BeeCurious said:


> They use 7/8" wood in their boxes.


Their boxes are good quality but the outside dimensions do not match the other boxes I have. They will work but I prefer more standardization.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

I just spoke with Ed @ Mann Lake, he was a nice guy and very helpful. I ordered 100 deep frames unassembled, and 100 medium frames unassembled. They look great, and FREE SHIPPING over 100$. This is my first time assembling these frames, they almost square themselves up as you glue and staple they together. I dont have a jig but im gonna do about 20 or so a day. It didnt really take me that long. Im SUPER happy with them, and thats where im going to buy my supplies from here on out. Free shipping is the deal breaker. Great quality frames


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

BeeTax said:


> I love ordering from Mann Lake but will not order any more boxes unless they conform the size to match those available from Dadant and most other suppliers.


Thats why I just stick with Mann Lake, one supplier, same sized boxes!! And the money you save on shipping alone can pay for more bee stuff!!! Imagine how much it would have cost Lauri if she had another supplier send her 300+ lb order to her!! 

Im also partial to Mann Lake becuase I can be to their store in an hour!! :banana:


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

i use mann-lake for a lot of my stuff. just got 5 nuc box`s from them. need a copule hundred frames. i am well satisfied with them!!!!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Last week my wife called ML Woodland with an order for our club raffle tonight.
I was amazed it was on our doorstep the day after she ordered it.


----------



## bbvineyardapiary (Jan 21, 2016)

What else do you do in the middle of winter in Minnesota. Build frames and supers. I mixed budget and classic and found little difference other than a knot or two I had to be aware of before nailing. With a couple of wood clamps I could correct a bow or square up a box without any problem. But I really did not have to because even the quality of the budget was outstanding. The frames assembled without a hitch. Above freezing for the first time in 6 weeks or so. Might be time to visit the hives, take inventory and plan my next purchase.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Please don't let the cat out of the bag on the budget bodies or they'll jack the price up.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

4-year-old thread revived. lol


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> 4-year-old thread revived. lol


I saw that before I posted.  I just want to make sure everyone understands that buying SELECT boxes from Mann Lake is the way to go. It's totally worth paying double or more.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

bbvineyard,

Cool picture. What do the different color and number of stripes mean?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Not sure but in another forum I use if you place this symbol "@" directly ahead of a members name they get a notification.
It won't work on names like mine that have a space in them. 
@bbvineyard. (like that)


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

I bought a 5 pack of deeps and a 5 pack of mediums a few weeks ago. I got the "commercial" ones and out of 10 boxes there were only 3-4 very small & insignificant knots. I was very pleased with the quality.
Next time I'll try the budget ones.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Prices have gone up on many items in four years. I previously have only purchase at Mann Lake, but in the future I'll be checking out some of the other suppliers. 
I did get some really good deals on their sales though. Glad I bought when I did. Glad I fabricate as much as I do. You can probably see my equipment projects are also a source of entertainment. And yes, those are budget deeps.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

That is an awesome observation hive! :applause:

Ohh and thanks for letting me in on the Mann Lake secret! LOL I'll be ordering from them soon!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Two things that have not gone up in the last couple years are unassembled frames and Bee Pro. I'll be stocking up during the sale, as I would expect those prices to also rise at some point. The worst item for me was the brewers yeast. I paid about $49. with free shipping a few years ago. Today a single bag will cost just over $100. with shipping charges. I feed more dry free choice BeePro than I use to and less wet patties partly because of that.

When I started beekeeping I wondered how Mann Lake could offer free shipping and still beat other supplier prices. I figured it wouldn't last and unfortunately I was right. Still there are deals to be had. I just ordered 75 telescoping covers _with _inner covers for just under $22.00 with free shipping on their latest sale. That was a very good deal considering the pallet was probably about 600 # or more.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> That is an awesome observation hive! :applause:


Just wait until I get bees in it. Bottom part is a natural comb open air unit with top bars with starter strips, show here as it was being constructed










Another attempt at my quest for a perfect bottom board.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I enjoy watching you build those creations Lauri. I could tell you what will go wrong with that particular one, but since I went through my "build strange creations" phase 40 years ago, I think I'll let you find out on your own.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

It still needs flashing over the door and a cover to block the light. I'm trying to get a hive like the one shown below that is more manageable and superable. There's a couple things I'll be looking out for as they build, one of the reasons for the side access door. I can intervene if necessary before they make a mess.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

BeeGhost said:


> Im also partial to Mann Lake because I can be to their store in an hour!! :banana:


Yea but, you have to pay sales tax and the rest of the taxes Cali screws you out of.


----------



## BB1980 (Jan 22, 2016)

I just picked up two of their 10 frame Growing apiary kits that were $65 off each last week. Pretty happy with them so far. Started painting everything and the only knot was on the underside of the bottom board. Free shipping is awesome!


----------



## bbvineyardapiary (Jan 21, 2016)

D. Coates,

Colors based on leftover paint. Tried different designs making simple stencils that are easy to apply with a roller and came up with the Adida's knockoff. Will use different colors for my bee varieties to see if there is any difference in the honey. At least that is the plan, until everything changes once I'm out with the bees!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

How do they do it? I just saw in another thread, that they have an 11% off sale.......but if you are a walk in customer they have 40% off, you do the math.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>but if you are a walk in customer they have 40% off, you do the math.

That would be because they don't have to pay for the free shipping.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >but if you are a walk in customer they have 40% off, you do the math.
> 
> That would be because they don't have to pay for the free shipping.


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

You'd have to be a real dolt to not know you're paying for the shipping even if it's free.

Can anyone confirm that it's 40% off if you go walk in the door? I'd like someone to show me that you walk out the door with 100 packs of deep frames for $50, 5-packs of budget deeps for $38, and 100 packs of Rite-Cell for $66.
I find that VERY hard to believe. But if it is... Hackensack isn't that far away if I can save hundreds of dollars making the drive.

What I think the poster in that other thread was referring to is that during the sale ML has 'in store' specials that are different than the specials online.

For anyone curious what Mann Lake pays for shipping, it's listed on your invoice (or at least it used to be). I'm talking about the paper that comes with the order. Maybe invoice isn't the right word.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

In the mailer, they advertised "42% OFF" in-store "specials". If you look under the ledge of the 4 of the 42, in very,very fine print, it says "up to"...

'Same with the "Hivebuster" sales. A few selected items are on sale at up to 45% off, NOT all. The nearest ML for me is probably ~750 miles, at the new Marshall Texas location, so a visit is unlikely and I can't comment on any "walk in" discount at the store.

Comparison shopping for internet orders isn't all that hard, is it?


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Please don't let the cat out of the bag on the budget bodies or they'll jack the price up.


During last spring's "Wooden ware sale" un-assembled commercial boxes were cheaper than the budget boxes...

Everything in my Monday order was at 2015 prices. The '16 catalog ought to be here soon. 

Many recent orders will be a bit late right now, due to the high volume of March Madness sales. Last year most orders took ~3 days to the Denver area.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Ordered Sunday, pallets came today. That's pretty fast shipping.
As usual it was a mess, frames and bee boxes don't come in cardboard boxes on a pallet and as usual only a couple wraps of plastic. Fed ex freight was nice enough to put the frame ends in some large boxes. Free shipping on over 1k lbs is a good deal any way you slice it. (Yes I know the shipping isn't really "free")
2016 catalog came yesterday.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> You'd have to be a real dolt to not know you're paying for the shipping even if it's free.
> 
> .



even so, their prices with free shipping is still usually cheaper than others prices before shipping.


----------

